# Would like some information about a Jaeger Lecoultre



## jonasscheck (Oct 14, 2016)

Hi everyone !

I recently inherited a Jaeger Lecoultre, movement P469/a and serial number 384646 watch from my grand father ! I would really like to know how old this watch is and if possible a price range of how much this watch could be worth?

Thanks in advance and have a good day everyone !

Jonas

Here are the pictures:

https://postimg.org/image/fakhfugrb/


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

Hey jonas, beautiful watch you got there. That's a 1940s watch. I'm not sure if there are JLC records out there but you could look it up on google and you might find some serial numbers that can help you date it more precisely.

Just google "jaeger lecoultre p469/a" and you will find your exact watch model and the prices that these watches fetch. They're quite expensive...


----------

